# Gain 15 - 35 fps



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

add a roller gain 15 -35 fps The upgraded Newberry RCS, use your current cable guard.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Now that looks intiresting, i guess you could just cut the back of the unused guard off,,neat


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm interested.....Is this the same thing that they are talking about on the other thread?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*the original RCS*

the original RCS


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

where are they sold!..? id like to get one just to see:thumbs_up


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Is the original still available for purchase. Looks more solid and reliable than the new version.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

looks pretty cool, but I know on some bows the cable and vane clearance is very close with a cable rod, would this make some bows cables in the way? just thinking out loud here


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have any test numbers to share with us?:smile:

35fps is a hefty claim. Looks great though.:tongue:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

dwagoner said:


> curious how a moving roller guard affects timing and such?? Strings moving vs set in these designs must have some changes in how everything moves and how much preload and such the limbs get, what material is the base made of? are there any rollers on the piece or is it just a hole that cable rod goes thru? What bows have you tested on?


The new one has to set screws so you take your slide off and replace it with roller and pull froward on it to load the cables and tighten the set screws. It is made of 6061 AL.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I was really, really hoping it was a grenade launcher, but I'll bite! Where can we get one to try out? How much are they?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

definately could sell these in the shop


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> The new one has to set screws so you take your slide off and replace it with roller and pull froward on it to load the cables and tighten the set screws. It is made of 6061 AL.


So it sounds like the majority of the extra speed will come from the extra poundage that will be added. With some coming from the gain in efficiency.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

So how about an answer as to where we can get our hands on these.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

interesting accessory here...might be something to try in the near future.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Very interesting. Does the pearson TX4 come with it stock?


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

Nothing new really. Folks have harnessed their cables slides in one way or another, or simply added twists to cables, for years...though limb quality is better these days which should result in less shrapnel. 

I got to believe this will void most manufactures warrantee...i.e. if it were this cut & dry one has to believe it would be utilized it the current race for top speed. As a matter of fact, many suspected Mathews of doing exactly this (loading the limbs) with their release, or should I say perfection, of their roller guard. That said, this may be the next "innovation" Mathew's can "perfect" with an adjustable version of their roller guard. 

As an "add on"...unless the cable slide is bent to allow for a rotational adjustment or the roller bracket is adjustable this will not work on many bows as vanes will not clear.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

*Maybe that's why the Hoyt rep was interested*

According to the other thread the Hoyt rep was very interested in this. Laminated limbs and factory installed=warrantied. That'd leave them and Martin's pro series to put the stress on the limbs. 

I've see Generals and Drenalins blow up without any help.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

jersey bob said:


> According to the other thread the Hoyt rep was very interested in this. Laminated limbs and factory installed=warrantied. That'd leave them and Martin's pro series to put the stress on the limbs.
> 
> I've see Generals and Drenalins blow up without any help.



There has not even been a hint that this is the same type of device that "the other" is talking about.


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

jersey bob said:


> According to the other thread the Hoyt rep was very interested in this. Laminated limbs and factory installed=warrantied. That'd leave them and Martin's pro series to put the stress on the limbs.
> 
> I've see Generals and Drenalins blow up without any help.


I guess they jury is still out whether or not this is the same gadget being discussed on the other thread...though I assume it is likely the case.

If it is...as the old saying goes...don't count your chickens before they hatch...all the hype and they got beat to the punch. Fastpassthrough 1, other guys 0. :nyah:


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

TOOL said:


> There has not even been a hint that this is the same type of device that "the other" is talking about.


I hope it's not the same...though the other thread has gone quiet for the past several hours. I'm still waiting.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I hope it isn't also. If I remember correctly the other device would have a very slight poundage increase 1-2 pounds I think. Adding a roller guard such as this would probably add at least 5 pounds.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is from an article I found on the original RCS

The Roller Control System, also from Newberry Bows, is probably the neatest thing to hit the archery market in years. It's a universal cable roller system. This allows nearly anyone to upgrade from the standard cable slide to the more efficient rollers. The RCS will add up to 6 pounds of draw weight to your bow but shouldn't cause any limb stress issues. It retails for around $59.95 and can be bought at either your local dealer or direct from Newberry Bows. They can be contacted at 423-949-5038.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

am I right in thinking that this makes a standard cable slide into a roller cable guide like a mathews?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nice very nice*

But

Where the heck can we get it ?????ukey:


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't Newberry out of business?


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

the one with the rod on it(pictured in post #4 can be ordered through pay pal 49.99 shipped to [email protected] make sure and note what item it is...Got this pm straight from Richard.....


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Thanks. Does the original make the same claims on speed gains? I shoot 480 grains for hunting. Speeding those up a little bit would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

Or,

You could have a string maker make you a set of custom cables and strings that are both short. Increase the draw weight= more speed.

Then again, I don't think the manufacturer's like it when people take 70lb limbs and make them into 80lbers by shortening the cables and string.

E


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

For an X-Force speed difference for an IBO-arrow is about 2,5 fps/pound. Gaining 6 pound draw means 2,5x6=15fps, lower end of claimed increase...
Is it 15-35 fps claim when taking the extra weight off or not? 
I first thought it was some kind of sliding rollerguard, that would have been interesting...
If rollerguards where 5-10% more effective than sliding ones I don't think we would have seen sliding cable guards on any bow today. Spending $50 on a proper tune is probably more effective for most


----------



## roddy1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I tried a RCS, and found that I gained 4 inches of draw length, and over 10 lbs. of draw weight. I asked specifically on the phone when I ordered it if this would happen, and was assured it wouldn't. I cut the bar so that it barely put enough tension on the cable and string (one cam) to hold them in the tracks, but still had those results. I think it's a POS!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Cool product 

If I don't get the promised 13FPS minimum on my 60 pound max 29.5 inch fixed draw length bow can I get my money back??


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Ich Bin said:


> Or,
> 
> You could have a string maker make you a set of custom cables and strings that are both short. Increase the draw weight= more speed.
> 
> ...


Yea, but the question is how much is each shortened? Is there a formula for it? I don't want to make several sets of strings to experiment, to costly.


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

I would also like to see some test numbers on the fps gain. I am very interested but, im from mississippi, you have to prove everything to us.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I tried the RCS on a couple of bows and it did nothing for performance. Ninety five % of the speed increase comes from extra poundage. Gimmick.


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> Is the original still available for purchase.


+1

I like the looks of the original one, can one still get the original?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bowtechie said:


> I tried the RCS on a couple of bows and it did nothing for performance. Ninety five % of the speed increase comes from extra poundage. Gimmick.


That was my thinking too, I tried it too and the extra draw poundage seems to be where the speed is coming from nothing else. 

Now, if you are a die hard speed freak then, Go For It.......


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Of course it increases bow speed, it changes your letoff and your peak weight.
Stanislawski did it 20 years ago.

Snake oil.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Bob_Looney said:


> Of course it increases bow speed, it changes your letoff and your peak weight.
> Stanislawski did it 20 years ago.
> 
> Snake oil.


Yep! I shoot 65# and want to keep shooting that weight. Putting one on just means back the limb bolts out a bit more and speed increase would be zero. Sorry, no dice for me either.


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

bob_looney said:


> of course it increases bow speed, it changes your letoff and your peak weight.
> Stanislawski did it 20 years ago.
> 
> Snake oil.


+2


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> Of course it increases bow speed, it changes your letoff and your peak weight.
> Stanislawski did it 20 years ago.
> 
> Snake oil.


Also will change the geometry of the cables throughout the drawcycle, therefore screwing with drawlength, too.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

fastpassthrough said:


> add a roller gain 15 -35 fps The upgraded Newberry RCS, use your current cable guard.


I think this is a great idea. No matter what, it is indeed better than the friction cable slide. Every bow has it's sweet spot. There is no doubt this adjustable roller system would find it. I dont see it hurting the performance of the bows still using the old friction stlye cable slides. The shooter has the ability to set it as needed. I think this would be a great add on to any bow not using the Roller Guard System allready. I like it.:thumbs_up


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

It looks like something that already comes with a Bowtech or Mathews... :noidea:

I don't see the difference.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd like to know how it would effect an 07 Tribute, with the amount of preload in the limbs, and binary cams?????




dwagoner said:


> curious how a moving roller guard affects timing and such?? Strings moving vs set in these designs must have some changes in how everything moves and how much preload and such the limbs get, what material is the base made of? are there any rollers on the piece or is it just a hole that cable rod goes thru? What bows have you tested on?


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

bump...


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

roddy1 said:


> I tried a RCS, and found that I gained 4 inches of draw length, and over 10 lbs. of draw weight. I asked specifically on the phone when I ordered it if this would happen, and was assured it wouldn't. I cut the bar so that it barely put enough tension on the cable and string (one cam) to hold them in the tracks, but still had those results. I think it's a POS!


Lol 4" inches of draw length you will gain a little but to be exact it is around 1/8" and the poundage will go up about 6#s as I have always claimed since they started shipping in 2005 we have sold 1000s of these, and have continued to sell, now for you that really know the tricks you can add 1/8 to 1/4 to your cables get the draw and poundage back down and still have a great increase in speed with the benefits a roller that is quieter on the draw, takes bow shock and vibration to nothing because now you have one less thing going forward on the shot.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Test*

If anyone wants to test their thoughts on what is going on take a shoelace and tie your cable slide in place.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> Lol 4" inches of draw length you will gain a little but to be exact it is around 1/8" and the poundage will go up about 6#s as I have always claimed since they started shipping in 2005 we have sold 1000s of these, and have continued to sell, now for you that really know the tricks you can add 1/8 to 1/4 to your cables get the draw and poundage back down and still have a great increase in speed with the benefits a roller that is quieter on the draw, takes bow shock and vibration to nothing because now you have one less thing going forward on the shot.


fastpassthough, are you saying that you install it, gain 6lbs in draw weight and 15fps in speed, then add 1/8 to 1/4 to your cable/cables length(untwisting) to get drraw pundage back to prior to install weight but you still get the 15fps in speed? How does that work? Also is draw length, ATA, and Brace height at the same as before the roller was installed?


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*thats what Da Man*

is saying, and he is well known for this roller gaurd knowledge, If anyonbe can figure how to gian speed by tweekign this and that and addign this or that, its Richard.High fives, Richard


----------



## craig76 (Oct 23, 2008)

fastpassthrough said:


> the original RCS


Do you have a website where I can get one of these


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

So this is what the bowturbow looks like upclose lol! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Depending on the bow...*

I would try the original version of the RCS. It looks a whole lot better and safer than fastening the new one (or the infamous Bowturbow) to a carbon cable rod with setscrews. Less convenient, but way safer.


----------



## jws (Feb 22, 2005)

How does the bowturbo differ from Martin's CCS, or Bowtech's rollers? Isn't it basically the same thing?


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Application?*

The bowturbow or this new thing from Richard set screws to a carbon cable rod. Those rods have a bad rep from some people when they are just doing what they are designed for, let alone being used to add serious force and stress to the cable system. The rod can 1. break and fly back in your face 2. pull out of the riser and come back in your face 3. the set screws can come loose or just take a long splinter of carbon out of the rod and, you guessed it, come back in your face. That would be the major safety difference between a bow with an adequately designed roller cable system, and a questionably designed add on. That, and the bows with roller cable systems are designed for that system, and draw the correct weight and length for the bow.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> I'd like to know how it would effect an 07 Tribute, with the amount of preload in the limbs, and binary cams?????


No answer Richard?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ShootingABN! said:


> No answer Richard?


It will work fine on a tribute bump the #s about 6 and the draw will be 1/8 longer then you back it out to the same pounds your letoff will be less then it was you will be faster, and have a roller gaurd instead of a slide plus the bow will be alot quiter.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> It will work fine on a tribute bump the #s about 6 and the draw will be 1/8 longer then you back it out to the same pounds your letoff will be less then it was you will be faster, and have a roller gaurd instead of a slide plus the bow will be alot quiter.


Thanks Richard

I'm pulling 30" and have my letoff at 65% already. So I don't know if this is going to work for me.

Thanks for the info
Aaron


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Where Can I get one.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Website anyone?


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I watched the Bowturbo on Youtube, pretty impressive.,
Here's the link
http://www.bowturbow.com/index.html
Videos below
http://www.bowturbow.com/videos/index.html

You are looking at about $80.00 to buy one from their website. In the video he is using an 08 Katera and 08 Proelite at 60 pounds for the Katera and 56 pounds for the Proelite, without the Turbo the Proelite shot 277 fps, with the turbo 302 fps. The Katera without 302 fps, with the turbo 327 fps. Pretty sweet invention in my books.
They do say check with your bow manufacturer to see if your warranty would be affected.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

JOE PA said:


> The bowturbow or this new thing from Richard set screws to a carbon cable rod. Those rods have a bad rep from some people when they are just doing what they are designed for, let alone being used to add serious force and stress to the cable system. The rod can 1. break and fly back in your face 2. pull out of the riser and come back in your face 3. the set screws can come loose or just take a long splinter of carbon out of the rod and, you guessed it, come back in your face. That would be the major safety difference between a bow with an adequately designed roller cable system, and a questionably designed add on. That, and the bows with roller cable systems are designed for that system, and draw the correct weight and length for the bow.


We have been selling the ad on roller gaurds since 2005 at newberry no problems no warranties we sold out again so im sure if anything bad was going on you surely would here it here.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

How about a website for the Newberry models???


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, what Reverend said!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Is this Newberry model no longer available???


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Is this Newberry model no longer available???


Yes they are and have been shipping the original one is the one that is selling i guess becuase it has the cable rod on it and it can be transfered back and forth to the original set up.


----------

